# 2019 earning report



## Arly Gee (Apr 13, 2020)

where do I find my 2019 earnings report on my driver app? I am not eligible for a 1099-MISC or 'K.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

You lost me at earnings report


----------



## Arly Gee (Apr 13, 2020)

Last year I got a tax summary from Uber showing total payments along with expenses fees, tax and reimbursements. I am trying to locate the one for 2019. I thought i had printed it out but now it can't find it in my uber driver app


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

It's in your desktop computing machine
Check there


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Here's a question.... Are you serious?

You can work the BS Uber app but when it comes to taxes you actually have to ask where to find your tax information.... It pains me even contemplating your driving skills....

But hey on a positive note you might start by clicking on the ACCOUNT section of your app and then READ cuz it clearly has a link to tax info....

SIGH.......SAD


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You have to access the dashboard through your browser. Uber Partners. Com Maybe?


----------



## Arly Gee (Apr 13, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Here's a question.... Are you serious?
> 
> You can work the BS Uber app but when it comes to taxes you actually have to ask where to find your tax information.... It pains me even contemplating your driving skills....
> 
> ...


You are a real asshole! The tax info on the account page in the Uber app is only for people who got 1099s. RTFQ MF. It's on the drivers.uber.com/tax information as some one else KINDLY reminded me.



Arly Gee said:


> You are a real @@@@@@@! The tax info on the account page in the Uber app is only for people who got 1099s. RTFQ MF. It's on the drivers.uber.com/tax information as some one else KINDLY reminded me.


Dick wipe



Arly Gee said:


> You are a real @@@@@@@! The tax info on the account page in the Uber app is only for people who got 1099s. RTFQ MF. It's on the drivers.uber.com/tax information as some one else KINDLY reminded me.


Dick wipe


Daisey77 said:


> You have to access the dashboard through your browser. Uber Partners. Com Maybe?


Thanks. Drivers.uber.com


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Arly Gee said:


> You are a real @@@@@@@! The tax info on the account page in the Uber app is only for people who got 1099s. RTFQ MF. It's on the drivers.uber.com/tax information as some one else KINDLY reminded me.
> 
> 
> Dick wipe
> ...


BITEME

The app has a clickthrough to the websites tax info page dumbass


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

There's some confrontational stuff going on here.
Hopefully the mods will step in and ban the offenders for the sake of consistency.

We'll wait.............................................


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> There's some confrontational stuff going on here.
> Hopefully the mods will step in and ban the offenders for the sake of consistency.
> 
> We'll wait.............................................


Sellout








If I'm going down might as well go big....


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Sellout
> View attachment 486920
> 
> If I'm going down might as well go big....


Well you were "unwelcoming" and "confrontational" so maybe you should clean it up and talk about pretty things like overweight cats, how Don is a Nazi and when the pua $$$ will end.
Do the plebians a favor and stay Current : )


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well you were "unwelcoming" and "confrontational" so maybe you should clean it up and talk about pretty things like overweight cats, how Don is a Nazi and when the pua $$$ will end.
> Do the plebians a favor and stay Current : )


I find that to be in error... I offered good advice in that post!! NOONE said I needed to blow potpourri up his ass while doing so... Ask a dumb question don't get mad when you're called out for being dumb. &#129322;


----------

